# Health Habits of NTs



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

I recently started a health and fitness blog and I am thinking of writing about creating a more fitting approach to healthy living based on MBTI type. 

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

Does music help you exercise better?

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 

What motivates your health behaviors?

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?


In case you are interested: theredbikiniproject.com


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? *
20 M ENTP
City

*What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?*
I dont have a food pattern, It really depends on the mood I have. No. I sometimes cook for myself. By cook i mean actual food, not pasta.

*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?*
Well, I do have a membership, I had for 3 years, but if you count the times I went there wouldn't surpass a few months.

*Do you use technology for healthy living*
No Idea what those are but I use a ton of vitamins to keep myself healthy. I count the products I eat everyday and then take the necessary supplements every night. (In case I dont take enough vitamins, minerals etc.)

*Does music help you exercise better?*
To some extent. Yes.

*Do you workout better in the morning or at night? *
Morning.

*What kind of physical activity do you prefer *
Cycling. Horseback riding. Jogging. Climbing etc. Sports + Nature is just a great combination.

*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?*
Yes, but I dont do it to exercise, I do it to have fun.

*Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? *
Yes, the key to maintain is to never give in to the procrastination. Did I maintain? Only time will tell, but from past experiences, the answer is no.

*What motivates your health behaviors?*
Nothing really. I just like being healthy.

*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions*
Exercising regularly. Not giving a shit


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type? 
*INTJ

*What is your gender? 
*female

*What is your age? 
*32

*What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? 
*Small city

*Where do you live? 
*Switzerland

*What is your diet like? 
*Healthy, I suppose. Lots of fresh veggies, along with yogurt, bread or rice. Occasionally pasta, eggs. About a few of times per month I eat some fish or poultry. 

*Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? 
*I've tried, but no, too much hassle. 

*Do you cook for yourself?
*Yes

*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
*I used to go to the gym, but it's impractical now because of my job schedule, instead I mostly exercise at home now. During the summer, I also do plenty of outdoor exercise, like mountain biking, hiking, mountain climbing. 

*Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
*No

*Does music help you exercise better?
*No, it distracts me. 

*Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
*I don't usually have time to exercise in the morning, so if I exercise at home, I do so at night.

*What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?*Outdoor activities, martial arts, swimming, walking...

*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
*No, I prefer to be alone

*Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 
*Yes and yes

*What motivates your health behaviors?
*I want to keep healthy. It also feels good. 

*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? 
*Regularity, because I work irregular hours. 

*What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
*When work becomes my priority over my health.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

What is your MBTI type?

- ENTP

What is your gender? 

- You mean sex. Male


What is your age? 

- 25

What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live?

- The city of Utrecht, the Netherlands

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

- Yes to all of those. I eat what I like and fits my macro-nutrient profile.

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

- Weights 3 times per week and cardio twice. At the gym, yeah.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

- Myfitnesspal

Does music help you exercise better?

- Oh hell yeah






Do you workout better in the morning or at night?

- Morning. More motivated, more energy.

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

- Lifting weights. Riding my bike when it's sunny outside. I generally like lifting heavy things

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

- No. Too distracting and too much talk. I go to the gym to lift heavy, not smalltalk.

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit?

- I started lifting weights and counting calories.. and I still do it.

What motivates your health behaviors?

- Looking hot naked.

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)?

- None really.

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?

- DOWN WITH THE STATE!


----------



## iwrite (Oct 10, 2012)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
*INTJ, female, 15. City -- Virginia, USA*
What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?
*I eat fairly healthy. I don't count calories, but I mostly cook for myself so I do know what's in the food I'm eating.*
What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
*Yes, I exercise almost every day. I play field hockey year round and on off-days, I go to the YMCA.*
Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
*I use a fitness app that gives me daily exercises, if that counts.*
Does music help you exercise better?
*It actually distracts me a bit.*
Do you workout better in the morning or at night?
*Night, definitely*
What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?*I prefer field hockey, so running, but I also love yoga. *
Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
*God no, too stressful.*
Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit?
*I changed to exercising more, which I've kept.*
What motivates your health behaviors?
*Everyone in my family has died of heart disease and I have high triglycerides and cholesterol already, so... *
What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
*I find healthy eating the most challenging, due to stress eating.*
Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?
*​Nah*
*


----------



## John Galbani (Nov 23, 2013)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live?*
INTP
28 M caucasian between 5'-8" and 6'-3" tall.
suburbs, USA
*What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?*
Dear Diary,
I eat whatever I want. Fuck the police.
*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym? *
The Earth is my gym. The only reason to go to a gym is if you want to really bulk up/look at hot women.
*Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)*
No clue what those are except iphones, which are overpriced pieces of shit.
*Does music help you exercise better?*
Not unless I am sweatin to the oldies.
*Do you workout better in the morning or at night?*
I prefer the evening.
*What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?*
I play various sports, run/walk. 
*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?*
No, people suck.
*Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit?*
Yes, until the darkness comes(no daylight after work) or injuries
*What motivates your health behaviors?*
I do.
*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)?*
I like eating and I find myself not remembering to give a shit and vegetables suck.


----------



## mrowh (Apr 4, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
*

ENTJ - Male - 25 - City - Scandinavia


*What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?*

I use a simple rule - *Eliminate stuff with high hidden costs*. I have found that to be the most efficient way to keep my diet healthy. I dislike cooking, so i tend to eat alot of things that don't require any effort at that. When i do cook (about once per week), i make enough to be able to split it up into 7 parts and still have enough for each day.


*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?*

I don't belong to a gym, as i prefer to work out alone. I go for a run and then work out at home in the mornings.


*Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)*

Does planning and keeping track of workouts with MS Word&Excel count? If so, then yes, i do.


*Does music help you exercise better?*

Music helps me exercise more comfortably, but not better.


*Do you workout better in the morning or at night? *

In the mornings, no question.


*What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?*

Minimal use of equipment and running.


*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?*

Nope.


*Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? *

Once. I've maintained it since then.


*What motivates your health behaviors?*

Long run utility. Plus, exercise is kind of relaxing.


*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? *

No real challenges, to be honest. As for triggers - I suppose emotions could get me off balance. It could be utility as well, though. Consider a situation where the outcome of a meeting depends on whether you share in something unhealthy with your counterpart.


*Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?*

No.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? *
INTJ - F - 33 - Remote small city - Canada

*What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?*
I go through phases of eating nothing but crap and eating completely clean. Sometimes I count, but generally not. I enjoy cooking, but rarely do it just for myself. When I do, it's in bulk - things like soups and casseroles that can be portioned out and frozen.

*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?*
In the summer, I exercise regularly. In the winter, I'm a sloth. I find it exceedingly difficult to eat well and exercise when it's dark and -30C.

*Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)*
I use RunKeeper to track my running and hiking.

*Does music help you exercise better?*
To my surprise, yes it does. I only recently started adding music to my workouts and I was blown away by how much it improved my motivation and endurance.

*Do you workout better in the morning or at night? *
No preference.

*What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?*
I do a bit of everything. Running, biking, swimming, yoga, hiking, kayaking, weight lifting. On the rare occasion that I do actually get outside in winter, I snowshoe as well.

*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?*
No.
*
Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? *
I started Intermittent Fasting a couple of years ago. Apart from a couple of months recently where I fell off the wagon, it has been incredibly easy and an effective way to modify my food intake.
*
What motivates your health behaviors?*
Not being limited. I've made half-hearted attempts to stay fit over the years, but it wasn't until my size started to limit my recreational abilities that I made a serious effort. I absolutely LOVE to kayak and at my heaviest, I could just barely fit my ass into one. That was a wake up call for me. I don't ever want my weight/fitness to be a reason why I can't do something.

Once I got started, it was the energy and overall feeling of health that kept me going.

*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)?*
Stress and boredom are my triggers. Also, if I don't have a lot going on my life, I start to crave the high that comes with indulging.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live?
- INTJ. Female. 18. City. Indonesia.

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?
- No red meat, chicken is fine but small portion, high fiber. Yes, I count calories. No.

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
- I walk whenever possible rather than ride or drive (max 2 km) and I run at least 3 times a week.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
- No

Does music help you exercise better?
- Yes

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
- Around 5 PM

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
- Running/walking

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
- Uhh....no

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit?
- Yes. I used to eat rice as carbohydrate but since 3 years ago, I rarely eat rice.

What motivates your health behaviors?
- It relieves my stress and my body feels good.

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)?
- Challenging? Not sure. Triggers? Emotions and boredom.

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?
- With 125 lbs and 5 ft 9.5 inch, they say, "Why do you run and still care about how many calories you take? You're already slim!" No, I don't do this to be slimmer. I just want to relieve stress and my body feels good. Besides, it's good to maintain my weight to prevent myself from any disease.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
M/36/City

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?
Typical day would be breakfast - cereal, lunch - McChicken & cookie w/ water, supper - pizza, mac n cheese or something. I usually cook in the evenings but not enough time during the day. Track calories occasionally if I am getting more than a few pounds over where I want to be to knock myself back down to the proper weight.

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
Very active during the summer usually running 5 or 6 days a week plus an hour or so workout most days. Sporadic during the winter. Do belong to a gym but don't use it much.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
I use Myfitnesspal to track diet if I feel like I'm getting off track. I've used a variety of android apps for exercises including rundouble trainer, 90DroidPro for tracking P90x & insanity workouts, AllSport GPS for tracking runs & keeping myself orientated while hiking.

Does music help you exercise better?
Don't know about exercising better but makes it more enjoyable.

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
Evening after kids are in bed.

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
Running/walking/hiking/outdoors stuff/soccer. Do some weight training with programs like P90X.

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
Yeah, but haven't found one to meet my schedule with 5 kids & work.

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 
Yes, did not do much exercising at all 3 or 4 years ago. I have maintained it.

What motivates your health behaviors?
Long term health & looking good for my wife. Also gives me more energy when I keep the exercise levels up.

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
I enjoy being outside, so cold & bad weather makes it difficult for me to get motivated as I quickly get bored with indoor exercises.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
INTJ/M/24
City

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?
I'd say it's balanced and I have tendencies towards being a health nut/being paranoid about 'processed' food but it's never gotten too crazy/No/Sometimes

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
I exercise several times a week (every other day to daily) and I always do it alone in my spare time i.e. in my room. No gym memberships.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
No

Does music help you exercise better?
It can

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
night.. like everything else

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
Weights/resistance. I am fairly open about learning anything that isn't a team sport and doesn't involve a lot of running (mostly outdoor & solitary activities) 

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group? 
No I find it a distraction 

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 
yes/I change depending on what seems most effective.

What motivates your health behaviors?
having concrete goals to set and feeling like I can actually accomplish such goals for myself. In the long-run, I want to be healthy insofar as I don't have to spend a lot of time being preoccupied about my health. 

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
Finding what works best -- if it looks like I'm not getting anywhere I begin to lose interest ("no pain no gain"); and being limited 
Stress is bad for my appetite (it nearly disappears) as well as my motivation to do anything physical


----------



## Top chisel (Sep 25, 2013)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
My MBTI type so some type of NTP. I am not sure if I'm an INTP or ENTP. Male. I live on a college campus in a rural, hilly area. North Carolina.

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

I eat when I'm hungry, I do not eat when I'm not. Sometimes I can forget to eat when there are more interesting things to do. 

I don't count Calories (the "c" should be capitalized. A calorie without capitalization is a unit of thermal energy used by scientists and engineers defined as the amount of energy required to raise one gram of water by one degree celsius. A Calorie refers to a kilocalorie, or 1,000 calories), nor do I keep a food diary. I cook for myself when I have the time and want to (usually large breakfasts on saturday mornings that involve a lot of saturated fat). Usually I eat at the campus dining hall.

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
I take a weight training class because I needed an extra two credits this semester. I usually do not not induce such pointless artificial exercise. I like to go running a lot, but that's for the enjoyment of the thing rather than just for the exercise.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
Define "technology". Shoes are pretty important pieces of technology for healthy living - without them, my feet and knees would be in a terrible condition due to all of the broken glass on campus.

Does music help you exercise better?
Sometimes, but I prefer to use my senses.

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
I have no idea.

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
Chopping wood, blacksmithing, hiking.

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
No.

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 
Yes, I've gotten into a new sleep cycle - going to bed at 9PM and waking up at 4AM to do homework all morning.

What motivates your health behaviors?
Nothing.

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
Sugar can be tasty.

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?


----------



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

*What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? *
21 Male INTP, LongIsland, NY

*What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?*
I'm poor. So I eat a lot of oatmeal, Noodles and Potatoes. I try to always mix in some vegetables with whatever I eat, lol. I figure I'll eat better when I move move out of my parents house and get a "legitimate" income. 

*What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?*
I do push ups some times

*Do you use technology for healthy living*
No.

*Does music help you exercise better?*
Yes, I forget that my arms are burning if the music is loud enough.

*Do you workout better in the morning or at night? *
Morning.

*What kind of physical activity do you prefer *
I wouldn't know. lol I do push ups sometimes.

*Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?*
No.

*Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? *
Yeah, I try to create new overall rituals. Never works.

*What motivates your health behaviors?*
I like feeling good, and not being so skinny.

*What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions
*Giving a shit. The fact that unhealthy stuff is much cheaper.


----------

